# Solved: win 7 rollback



## dugiewugie (Mar 5, 2012)

I downloaded win 8 review and do not like it. How do I uninstall win 8 and get win 7 back?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You installed Windows 8 in the partition where Windows 7 used to be? If so, I'm not sure I can write it any better than is on Microsoft's download site:



> *Important:* If you decide to go back to your previous operating system, you'll need to reinstall it from the recovery or installation media that came with your PC, which is typically DVD media. If you don't have recovery media, you might be able to create it from a recovery partition on your PC using software provided by your PC manufacturer. Check the support section of your PC manufacturer's website for more information. After you install Windows 8, you won't be able to use the recovery partition on your PC to go back to your previous version of Windows.


----------



## hackindave (Mar 1, 2012)

There is no roll back procedure except for a full re-install of you old operating sytem


----------



## dugiewugie (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys. I guess I messed up good. 
I just read on the windows 8 preview that there will come a time when this review 8 will stop working
and whoever has it will have to buy the new software. I guess I am stuck. I have a 1 year old Sony
Vaio and their service ( if you want to call it that ) is nothing but a sham.
I will continue to seek other options in time. Thank you so much for your information.
dugiewugie.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You can buy the recover CD from Sony, and then you can restore to the factory settings.

You could have made your own, when you first got your machine. But, since you have installed a different OS you will need to buy a copy.

They run about $25.00 US 

I have had real good support out Sony for many years.


----------



## dugiewugie (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Dave! I might try that.


----------



## dugiewugie (Mar 5, 2012)

Dave,
I was able to do it by downloanding Vaio Care and using recovery to restore windows 7. You gave me the idea when you mentioned the disks.
Thank you very much!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad to have been some help.
You now need to mark this thread solved, just click on the word "Solved" at the top of the thread when you have it open.


----------

